# Buxton



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Staying tonight in Buxton. 

Been to the Opera House and just parked up on the other end of the lovely central park. 

It has public toilets, a beautiful lake, river, park, lots of places to eat.

No parking restriction on this side of the park, yet only 5-10mins walk to the Opera House. 

Would be perfect if it would only stop raining!!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I work in Buxton, we both go often at weekends. Have done for years. But not sure where you are?.

TM


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I work in Buxton, we both go often at weekends. Have done for years. But not sure where you are?.
> 
> TM


I am on Burlington Road, by the lake.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Position*

Right outside a customers place I am going to on Wednesday!

Now I know it.

Are you driving over the cat and fiddle?

TM


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hm, a beuatiful spot, but rather busier this morning, with some cars going past quite quickly. 

Think I shall move to the country park.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> Staying tonight in Buxton.
> 
> Been to the Opera House and just parked up on the other end of the lovely central park.
> 
> ...


It has to keep on raining to refill the aquifer so that they can continue taking and bottling the Buxton Spring Water! Catch some and save yourself 90p for a small bottle.

Colin


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I was at school in Buxton for five years, early 50's, and I remember it stopped raining one day.

The football pitch we played on was always a quagmire of mud and the wet leather ball meant heading it was a no-no unless you were completely stupid.

The leather football boots weighed a ton, shin pads were the size of cricket pads and running up the middle of the pitch was almost impossible.

That's why I played on the left wing where there was occasionally grass.

We also were accomplished sledge owners who could practice on the slopes close by well into the Spring and Summer terms.

And most school classrooms had a least one bucket to catch the rain that dripped in - we sold it as Buxton Spa Water at the market on a Saturday.

Happy Days!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nice*

There is a Nice Spot over Fernlee Reservoir!

If you come again!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> I am on Burlington Road, by the lake.


Thanks for that: I would not want to overnight there but another useful parking place on our next visit.

Harvey


----------

